# Erreur de communication 9923 avec scanner



## lemasson (18 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai une imprimante XP 205 série qui fonctionne en wifi.
Pas de souci pour imprimer depuis mes mac (OS EL CAPITAN) mais je ne peux scanner :
quand je clic sur "ouvrir le scanner" il m'affiche "erreur 9923 de communication avec le scanner".
En filaire USB par contre cela fonctionne.
J'ai réinitialiser le système d'impression mais après une réinstallation conforme rien à faire numériser en wifi est impossible ! 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Cordialement
Jean
(une précédente conversation de mars 2016 en parlait mais sans résoudre le problème)


----------

